# ceramic bearings for Trek madone crank



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

I am looking to update my 08 Madone to Ceramic Cranks Bearings. I would like enduro. Anyone know what size bearings I need for Shimano Cranks.
Thanks


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

While I feel it is debatable if it is an upgrade, Enduro own site, lists the bearings you need. IIRC there are two types of ceramics that they offer for the Madone. 

I posted about this many months ago, when I went through the NDS steel enduro in about 6k miles. See here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141241

These is an extensive discussion on the ceramics and steelies.

Basically, for the cost of a set of ceramics, I can stock 3-4 sets of steel bearings. The seals seem to be better with the steel bearings too. So if you ride in crud or wet conditions, then even though the ceramics may be better for corrosion resistance, the races are still vulnerable and the seals are not as good.

HTH
zac


----------

